# 2010 Seattle Lemay Concours Info?



## raidingclosets (Jul 27, 2010)

I suppose this question is directed at Phil (RMS37)... I was just checking to make sure that the Lemay Concours show is still going on this year? I've been checking the blog and haven't seen anything posted yet... 

Can't wait for the show, there's always some great original bikes that show up!  Hoping the weather stays as nice as it's been lately

Jason


----------



## RMS37 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Jason,

We will be back at LeMay for our fifth annual Vintage Bicycle Concours on Saturday, August 28th. 

I just finished the event artwork today and I will have a longer posting up tomorrow on the CABE. Then I need to update the blog, most of the particulars are the same again this year. We will be setting up early Saturday morning and we will have access at the east gate as usual until 8 am.

This year we are featuring Roadmaster and Rollfast including all the other branded bicycles produced by the Cleveland Welding Company and H.P. Snyder/D.P. Harris. As always we welcome all brands of American made bicycles from the earliest to the end of the Muscle era. 

The Snyder built bike your friend purchased at Kent will fit the bill perfectly and I hope we will see one or more of your Aerocycles again. 

Phil


----------



## raidingclosets (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey Phil, 
Great! I figured you were probably busy working out the details, but I've been anxiously watching the weeks tick by and wanted to check in.  I'll definitely be there with a few bikes and look forward to seeing what you bring since the featured brands are your focus.

Thanks for the quick reply, I'll be watching the sites for the details
Jason


----------

